# Remote Desktop Connection through internet



## ozone25 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello,

I want to connect to my desktop from my laptop through internet without downloading any additional softwares from the Internet. How can I acheive that ?

I would be very thankfull to you if you could sort this out for me.

cheerz
Ozone25


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What version of Windows on each machine? Be specific, like XP-Home, XP-Pro, as well as the patch level, SP1, SP2, etc. Also, where to you want to connect, what kind of network is at each end? Corporate network, home network, what kind of routers, modems, firewalls, etc.


----------



## ScottProdigy (May 3, 2007)

Check out www.logmein.com; they have free and pay versions that achieve different things; if you can stand to download a small piece of freeware called RealVNC, that would do just about the same thing as LogMeInFree.


----------



## ozone25 (Sep 6, 2007)

Windows XP pro and patch level sp1. I want to connect to my home desktop through a laptop over internet. Its a DLink router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use UltraVNC for such tasks, but you can use Remote Desktop if both computers are XP-Pro.


----------



## ozone25 (Sep 6, 2007)

could you give me the steps of how to to remotely connect to my desktop from laptop through internet.

Thank You for your help 
Regards
Ozone25


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"could you give me the steps of how to to remotely connect to my desktop from laptop through internet."

Start - Help and Support - type "Remote Desktop" into the search bar and hit the Enter key. Read however many of the 30 some articles you need.

Remember to do the needed port forwarding on the router.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

ozone25 said:


> I want to connect to my desktop from my laptop through internet without downloading any additional softwares from the Internet.


Since you have XP Pro, you don't need any additional software.

To configure the computer as a Remote Desktop Host see:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/xp_remote_desktop_host.htm

To configure a Remote Desktop Client to connect to it, see:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/xp_remote_desktop_client.htm


----------



## zarola (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have msn messenger on both pcs, it comes with a remote desktop setting thing. All you do is go to actions and request help from your other account. All you need are two msn accounts, and msn live on both pcs. 

IMO that would be the best option if it was a one time thing. If you would like to do it more then once, use the xp remote desktop connection utility. The guy above me posted some good links.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Again you don't need that with Remote Desktop. You also don't need to have to put in a request that needs to be approved. Much more useful if there is no one on the remote computer.


----------

